# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  working with mini orb in the bathroom

## Ceedaar

I have seen an old [ dec '03] post on this woodworking forum wrt using  mini-orb in a bathroom reno. A
I was wondering if anyone would have time to answer a few questions to do with  the penetrations through the mini-orb of the shower rose and hot and  cold taps? What did you do so that the water doesn't run down the  "mini-orb valley" 
behind the tap sets which would result in water on the other  side of the  sheet ? 
Also what screws would you recomend to use to fix the mini-orb  with? 
What should I cut those circular holes in the mini-orb with to allow the taps and shower to penetrate? 
Does anyone have some pics of Bathrooms using mini-orb sheets?
Thanks everyone

----------


## arms

Does anyone have some pics of Bathrooms using mini-orb sheets?
Thanks everyone[/quote] 
my god i have just bought a property and the past owner had a scrap metal /roofing business ,cop this for trendy .  
o.k can someone please explain in the simplest terms (i am a patternmaker after all !!!!!!!!] how do you post photos from within your computer to this forum

----------


## Pulse

I'm horrified to think someone is using miniorb in a shower!!! It only just passes in a bathroom! 
The short answer is you shouldn't use it in a shower it does not satisfy and building regulations in that application. You could sheet the shower as per normal with villaboard 6mm and waterproof and then glue the miniorb on as a decorative layer (much like tiles) but I wouldn't risk all those sharp edges and difficult to clean corrugations.  
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Wood Butcher

> o.k can someone please explain in the simplest terms (i am a patternmaker after all !!!!!!!!] how do you post photos from within your computer to this forum

  Arms - 
From the forum FAQ's : _
To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive._ 
Also have a read here: - Adding A Pic To Your Post

----------


## Barry_White

Lysaght make special trims to work with Mini-Orb. If I was going to use Mini-Orb for a shower recess I would cut a rectangular hole in the Orb where the taps are to go, trim the rectangle with the trims and then fix a flat colorbond or zincalume (depending on whether you are using Colorbond or Zincalume) plate onto the trims with silicone and waterproof rivets and the cut your round holes for the taps with a hole saw. Repeat the process for the shower head. 
I would also silicone seal at the back of the trims before installing the sheeting to the wall.

----------


## flippinchippin

I would check local building regs, here in QLD it is a definite no. They actually brought it up in local BSA meetings.

----------


## arms

> Does anyone have some pics of Bathrooms using mini-orb sheets?
> Thanks everyone

  my god i have just bought a property and the past owner had a scrap metal /roofing business ,cop this for trendy .  
o.k can someone please explain in the simplest terms (i am a patternmaker after all !!!!!!!!] how do you post photos from within your computer to this forum[/quote] 
ok got it now

----------


## Ceedaar

I thought the older posts had a nice picture of a shower recess in mini-orb.
I don't see what the big deal is about. The sheets are waterproof, virtually as waterproof as your roof. So if I have a proper shower pan why isn't mini orb allowed as sheeting?
What am I missing?
Please help me out.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Ceedar
There is no trick to mini-orb that is in any real way different to the paradigm of villaboard and tiles. 
First the connection to the wall - use the rubber gasketed self tapping roofing screws. 
As for the taps and spouts....how many times have you pulled the trim off a tap to find that the plumber looks like he's made the hole for the tap thru the board and tiles with a hammer and simply bogged it up around the tap with half an ice cream tub of silicon? So much for the Code!!   
So how do you do it with mini-orb?  Easy.  The dodgy way is to see above.  But a better way may be to try this. Before you lay the mini-orb, make a folded metal box from zincalume sheet (your metal supplier could do this if you don't feel you can do a good job) and drill holes in the front face for the taps/spouts.  Fit the box to the noggins the taps etc are mounted to. Install your mini-orb. Where the mini-orb comes up against your box, use silicone sealant to seal the gap....

----------

